# Penguins and Daemons: Using FreeBSD and Debian together



## sossego (Oct 22, 2009)

Cute title, yah?
There are a few practical reasons that I use both Linux and FreeBSD.
For the moment, the hardware support and detection is slightly better on Linux. I have memory sticks and sd/smart media cards. At times, my girlfriend uses the machine I have.
I like the FreeBSD for its security and stability.
Debian is useful because I can build discs- when I haven't screwed them up- or I can use a few addons.

{This is half of a thought, I'll continue it later}


----------



## graedus (Oct 22, 2009)

What you say corroborates what many GNU people already think, that they had no choice...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU


> Although nearly all components have been completed long ago and have been in production use for a decade or more, its official kernel, GNU Hurd, is incomplete and not all GNU components work with it. Thus, the third-party Linux kernel is most commonly used instead.


----------



## sossego (Oct 22, 2009)

It's the licensing problem and how it applies to each individual situation.
Say that I am a developer or programmer and I want my project to remain "untainted" - i.e. the original code to be there, I'd probably use a GPL license. If I just want to get it out there, a BSD license would suffice.
However, the GPL constantly changes. How many are there? Six? And each is a different entity from the others. I'm including gpl and lgpl here.
It's a good idea- the Debian project- because you have this wonderful available source to build on. Let's not forget to mention that the "purity" of the project creates a standard. This is in reference to acceptance into the code base/pool/repos and not the binaries themselves.


----------

